# Plans for a toilet



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am looking for something super simple. Maybe no more than 2x4's that I can put a toilet seat on top and use in the secluded outdoors. 

This may seem odd but I don't even know if there is anything out there like this and I may just have to wing it. Can't be that hard, right?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I've never built a toilet...*

Be sure and post pictures. :smile:


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol, will do if it happens.

Basically, I'm going to my cabin in a few weeks with the guys. I no longer want to use the outhouse and would rather go in the woods. I thought if I put something together, I could make things a bit more comfortable.

Hopefully I'm not going to far here.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Couple plans here:

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/6396.pdf

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/nd851-2-1.pdf


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you for the plans but thats kind of whats there already and probably like 60 years old.

Im looking for more of a bench type thing.

Basically this, something to be more comfortable than leaning up against a tree. That is all.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*roadside pick and a roll 'o paper*









Coffee can over the paper makes it weatherproof.

Easily moved from location to location also.


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Coffee can over the paper makes it weatherproof.
> 
> Easily moved from location to location also.


To be honest, this is a candidate. Would my wife let me take one from the garage though...


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Coffee can over the paper makes it weatherproof.
> 
> Easily moved from location to location also.


Man, add a cup holder and a magazine rack and that would be perfect.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why don't you want To use the outhouse? 
Would make more sense to to me.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

You want simple...............


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Hard Bottom version annnnnnnnnnnd dual purpose....


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Why don't you want To use the outhouse?
> Would make more sense to to me.


Outhouse + time (60 yrs) = whooee can't breathe in there! 
Just saying. Lol


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

kufta4 said:


> To be honest, this is a candidate. Would my wife let me take one from the garage though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man O man, you actually use this in your garage?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd modify it*

No one I know has a square butt, rather just 2 ports, and they are in a pretty straight line. Just a 3" or 4" wide slot should work. I've never understood the huge opening for sit down functions. OK if you are standing, you may need a 12" wide opening, but when your shoes are getting wet it's time to stop and re-aim. Ever notice the huge puddles around the urinals at the bar and restaurants? :boat: DUH!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> No one I know has a square butt.....


Bill, obviously we have not dated the same women.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*just so I understand...*

Are you referring to the exterior, anterior or interior properties? 

I did spend a week in Dallas Fort/Worth on "business"..... :thumbsup:


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tony B said:


> Man O man, you actually use this in your garage?


Haha no, we have a couple of those plastic chairs in there that go to a table.


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Why don't you want To use the outhouse?
> Would make more sense to to me.


Honestly? I have a pretty huge fear of spiders. My grandfather would always go down and clean it whenever he got there for the weekend but he passed away a number of years ago. Since then, I guess the other guys have no problem using it but I can't sit next to all those spiders with my pants down. I just can't do it. I tried, but can't.

So the other option is go in the woods. It worked but is extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> Outhouse + time (60 yrs) = whooee can't breathe in there!
> Just saying. Lol


Actually, it has no smell.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> No one I know has a square butt, rather just 2 ports, and they are in a pretty straight line. Just a 3" or 4" wide slot should work. I've never understood the huge opening for sit down functions. OK if you are standing, you may need a 12" wide opening, but when your shoes are getting wet it's time to stop and re-aim. Ever notice the huge puddles around the urinals at the bar and restaurants? :boat: DUH!


Opening too narrow equals too much compression of the butt. Thereby restricting the desired output.

And, no, I am not an A-Hole expert.

George


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Job's not finished until the paperwork is done.
Flushed with success.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Tony B said:


> You want simple...............


Just be sure to set the parking break and keep the keys out of reach of your "friends".


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Just be sure to set the parking break and keep the keys out of reach of your "friends".


Haha, I have many of those "friends".


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

kufta4 said:


> Actually, it has no smell.


The ones I had to use as a kid sure did in the summer. But I can understand your fear of spiders. Mine is snakes.


----------



## kufta4 (Jan 20, 2011)

rayking49 said:


> The ones I had to use as a kid sure did in the summer. But I can understand your fear of spiders. Mine is snakes.


Nobody lives close to this place so its only used a few times a year. And now, its really only used by the guys in my family. Maybe like 7 of us 3 times a year.

When I was younger, there were many people in the family who used to go there but even then I can't remember it smelling. Maybe that was the lime they used? Or the fact you could leave the door open because it faced the woods?

As for the spiders, I tried not to look around the last time I was in there but couldn't help myself. And that after I even tried cleaning all the spider webs with a broom. There were just too many in there and I can't do it.

I'll come up with something.


----------

